# Letting Your Neighbour thru Back garden to access their House



## pudds (6 Jan 2014)

My neighbour has asked on a few occasions to come thru my house to the back garden so she can climb over the wall to get access to her house, after either she or her child has locked themselves out. 

What if she injured herself what would my legal situation me. Could she sue me for compensation.


----------



## Time (6 Jan 2014)

Yes. As a visitor you would owe her a duty of care. 
She could sue you but the question would be "Would she be successful?" Many factors would be at play.

It would boil down to how she got hurt.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (6 Jan 2014)

Tell her to hide a key!

As *Time* has said you'll be responsible if something happens to her on your property.


----------



## shesells (7 Jan 2014)

If she trusts you enough to ask, and you trust her enough to allow her...why does she not trust you enough to give you a spare key?


----------



## pudds (7 Jan 2014)

shesells said:


> If she trusts you enough to ask, and you trust her enough to allow her...why does she not trust you enough to *give you a spare key?*



Trouble with that is, if her house was every burglared I may be suspect.



> Tell her to hide a key!



Town house, no front garden.


She's being a bit of a nuisance now as its happened a few times due to her own carelessness. But I don't want to fall out with her.

Options:

1. Suggest she leaves a key with her nearby family or friends. 
2. Suggest she gets lock changed so that hall door can only be locked by using a key.

3. Just say I'm not allowing her through in future as I'm not taking the responsibility of anything happening to her.


----------



## Bronte (7 Jan 2014)

pudds said:


> She's being a bit of a nuisance now as its happened a few times due to her own carelessness. But I don't want to fall out with her.
> 
> .


 
Don't do 3 as you will fall out.  I suggest she gives you a spare key and that solves the problem.  What does she do if you are not there?


----------



## STEINER (7 Jan 2014)

pudds said:


> She's being a bit of a nuisance now as its happened a few times due to her own carelessness. But I don't want to fall out with her.
> 
> Options:
> 
> ...



She should have been mortified the first time really.  Lets hope she doesn't misplace the backdoor key, otherwise she might kip on your sofa.

Option 1 is reasonable.  You dont wan't her asking you every other while for her spare key, unless you want to be her concierge.

Option 2. She is in danger of locking herself in, which might not be a bad idea ordinarily, but I wouldn't have a key lockable only front door beacause of fire safety concerns, being trapped in an emergency etc.


----------



## elcato (7 Jan 2014)

She fancies you.


----------



## pudds (7 Jan 2014)

Bronte said:


> Don't do 3 as you will fall out.  I suggest she gives you a spare key and that solves the problem.  What does she do if you are not there?



Most times there is usually someone here, and she knows that.

When not here, she has called over some guy (relative or friend) and he has climbed over both my walls to get to hers. (I'm an end house)


----------



## Kine (7 Jan 2014)

What if she is on teh wall seperating the two gardens and falls into her own garden hurting herself...who's responsibility is it if she is on the wall?


----------



## Bronte (7 Jan 2014)

pudds said:


> Most times there is usually someone here, and she knows that.
> 
> When not here, she has called over some guy (relative or friend) and he has climbed over both my walls to get to hers. (I'm an end house)


 
Wow she really takes the biscuit.  Time to put something on the walls to prevent 'burglers'.

I think that's completely wrong that she would think it's ok to behave like this on more than one or two occassions.  We all can understand an emergency situation etc.  But this is beyond that.  

How come she's able to get in the back door, does she leave it unlocked?


----------



## G7979 (7 Jan 2014)

suggest she buy a key safe - [broken link removed]


----------



## pudds (8 Jan 2014)

Bronte said:


> Wow she really takes the biscuit.  Time to put something on the walls to prevent 'burglers'.
> 
> I think that's completely wrong that she would think it's ok to behave like this on more than one or two occassions.  We all can understand an emergency situation etc.  But this is beyond that.
> 
> How come she's able to get in the back door, does she leave it unlocked?



She's brazen all right, I reckon  when shes at home she leaves back door unlocked as she has a small dog out the back.  

Think I might just quietly say to her, next time I see her that, 'would you not leave a spare key with someone (hopefully not me) because if anything happened  you  when crossing  the wall I would be responsible and I'm not taking that risk anymore.

She might get the hint then that I'm sick of it, without starting WW3 off


----------



## mathepac (8 Jan 2014)

pudds said:


> ...  She might get the hint then that I'm sick of it, without starting WW3 off


I'd have made it clear longsince that she's a pest and a poor neighbour. Deny access & bring on WWIII.

If it's routine to see people climbing over walls in your area / your garden, what happens if it's a real burglar?


----------



## Alwyn (23 Jan 2014)

Put a stop to this immediately.  We had similar-ish episodes of a careless neighbour who instructed her builder to enter our premises when and how he felt.  When our wall partially collapsed he looked at us as if we were to blame.  WW111 did start and our neighbour has been standoffish with us ever since.
 These careless neighbours are a nonsense with a capital N.


----------



## amtc (23 Jan 2014)

During recent windy weather, my dad noticed a garden chair being brought from the garden to the neighbours' wall. Initially he thought it was wind blowing it there. However it turned out that the neighbour was coming in from the pub and if he had a row with the wife (she wouldn't let him in) was popping over my parents flat roof, and using the chair to get in the back garden of his (my dad was in the bathroom in the middle of the night so he saw him). The point was he was using my mam's car to jump up on to get onto the flat roof - and dented the roof of the car. When my dad complained the neighbour suggested he may fall and claim....so beware! Said neighbour has done same on the other side so we had to get community guard involved. Now a couple of shopping trollies have appeared in the front garden so we assume that is how he is getting in now (front access to his house is higher than my parents). My dad was talking to Tescos and they are being prosecuted for litter not the neighbour!


----------

